# Gentoo on Macbook 11,1: WLAN

## 373078

Hi there

After a few years away from anything Linux, today I wanted to install Gentoo again, on my Macbook. All fine, like I was used to from before I got my Macbook, except for wireless. The Macbook has a bcm4360 chip inside, which should be supported by b43 as well as broadcom-sta.

Because of the support for 802.11n, I wanted to go with the proprietary broadcom, configured the kernel as prescibed by the wiki for broadcom-sta, emerged broadcom-sta, all still in chroot. Rebooting, I wanted to modprobe wl, but it just hangs there. modprobe -v wl only outputs the insmod .../wl.ko line, and does nothing further, but lsmod shows it now (in another tty, as modprobe doesn't even respond to ^c). No network device gets shown by ifconfig (beyond lo). Conflicting bcma, ssb and brcmsmac are not loaded, cfg80211 and lib80211 are baked into the kernel, according to Broadcoms readme, everything should just be fine.

I tried using b43 too, same thing, just hangs when trying to load the module.

Curious thing is, with Ubuntu, which I used as install base, wlan works flawlessly using wl module.

Somebody an idea whats wrong there?

----------

## littletux

have you installed linux-firmware? as I know the broadcom chips need this

----------

## 373078

 *littletux wrote:*   

> have you installed linux-firmware? as I know the broadcom chips need this

 

I tried with and without, but even if this was the reason, b43 should work either way, or not?

----------

